# Changing career/quantity surveyor



## niceoneted (20 Aug 2007)

Story is;
I've recently decided to return to college to retrain and change careers. I have decided to do the Construction Economics and Management Course (ie Quantity Surveying) at Boltan Street DIT. Reason for choosing college is that it is about 10 mins form my current work place as I am going to Job share and it's deemed reputable. 
I have been talking to the college and given my research and past qualifications etc I cannot see why I will not get on the course as a mature student. I will be applying this year to the CAO to start Sept 2008. 
I have a bulk of my SSIA and have a savings plan in place. I should be eligible for fees and small grant. I'm sure I'll be fine financially. 

Questions are to any QS's out there,
1) What is it you like about your job?
2) What is it you dislike about your job?
3) What do you feel are good characteristics/abilities/traits needed to be suited to the job/career?
4) What made you become a QS.

To any one else who has retrained and/or changed careers what should I look out for? 
I'm nearly 14 yrs in my current job and have just not been satisfied at all. Pay /pension/annual leave etc all great but it's not what I want to be doing.
Thanks in advance

All advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## monkeyboy (20 Aug 2007)

I did that course. I originally trained as an engineer and subsequently did const management.

I worked as a QS for a year, 5 years ago and did not enjoy it, working with numbers full time is not for me I prefer working with problems and technical issues. 

Ironically as I have progressed in my current role Im working more and more with numbers and this is not ideal for me.

It all depends on your background I guess...


----------



## niceoneted (20 Aug 2007)

I like numbers and am good with them. Accountancy was one careers I considered few years back but it just didn't fit where as the QS seems to. 
I also have an interest in building/architecture etc.

Can I ask how did you find the course in Boltan St - were the hours long? I appreciate it's been a few yrs but cannot have changed a huge pile!


----------



## monkeyboy (20 Aug 2007)

No I actually did the course PT last year finished it. I found it handy enough.
( however I did complete the qulaifications as mntioned above so I would have expected to find it simple enough )

If you have no const back ground its still prob quite an agreeable course, building is not rocket science...

I think you can do it in 6 years PT and If I were you thats what I would recommend. work in the industyr in the mean while. Its 1 full day and some evenings- not a bad work load.


----------



## niceoneted (21 Aug 2007)

Thanks Alser.  I am not working in the industry and am happy to job share in the job I currently do. It's too much upheaval I feel to alter. What kind of work would a company have you do while you were training - would you have to work at a trade? or would it be admin stuff etc,.

Of the two types which is best or has most demand - is there much of a difference?


----------



## carlitos (21 Aug 2007)

I have also decided to look into a career change, i'm currently working as a sales rep. in the construction industry but feel there is more scope to make a more financially rewarding career as a qs. My only worry is the lenght of the coarse at bolton st being 6yrs part time and needing one day off per week! whats this 3yr coarse you mention alser?


----------



## niceoneted (22 Aug 2007)

Carlitos,

I wanted to do this course part time if possible but you have to be working in the industry to do the 6 yr one - which seems long anyway. I have wanted to do this course for a long time and was putting it off due to finances etc -Got too comfortable a lifestyle. Anyway I reckon it's a small sacrifice as I am not satisfied in my current job/career. Why stay doing something just for money or having to return to student life for a few years. I have a mortgage etc. 
Good luck with it you should do it. 
Anyone else got any advice. 
Sat down the other night to crunch the figures and I need to have about 30K min saved by next Sept. I have 12k so far.


----------



## Jaid79 (22 Aug 2007)

alser said:


> Hi niceoneted
> 
> Done the course myself Part time and have been in the industry a number of years now. there is a high demand for qs's in the industry at the moment.
> Have you considered doing the course part time - 3 year course.
> ...


 
Sub-contractors qs?


----------



## Jaid79 (22 Aug 2007)

*Questions are to any QS's out there,*
*1) What is it you like about your job?* _Everyday is different, its a social profession, strategic thinking involved, responsibility in abundance, construction related, technical, legal, should lead in project management (QS's make the best PM's), large variety of fields to work in, well paid... the list goes on and on...._

*2) What is it you dislike about your job?* _Work load, hours, hard to switch off, confrontational at times, your job/career dependant on economic factors, may lead to a lot of un wanted travel.... as above the list goes on and on...._

*3) What do you feel are good characteristics/abilities/traits needed to be suited to the job/career?* _Organisational skills, fortright, good time keeping, good with numbers, thinking out side the box, question everything (nothing is fact until its proven or until you satisfy yourself) good social skills, good with numbers, good foresight, problem solving, stubborn, ethical (fair valuation), goal orientated and the list goes on..._

*4) What made you become a QS.* _When I lived in London I worked in constructio. I lived with a couple and the girl was a QS. I seen the SMM7 (Standard Method of Measurement Eddition 7) and understood it very quickly, so I sent out 117 letters of introduction to every chartered surveyor in London and got a job with a company that put me through Uni. So the reason I became a QS is because I was involded in construction anyway and QSing came easy to me._

_The above is not a definitive list and should be added too..._

_Hope that give you some sort of insight??_

_Jaid_


----------



## niceoneted (22 Aug 2007)

Thanks Jaid79 that was a great response. I fit alot of the characteristics I think! 
Is there anywhere I could view the SMM7  online or parts of it?
Thanks


----------



## Jaid79 (23 Aug 2007)

niceoneted said:


> Thanks Jaid79 that was a great response. I fit alot of the characteristics I think!
> Is there anywhere I could view the SMM7 online or parts of it?
> Thanks


 
In Ireland the method of measure is call ARM3 (Agreed Rules of Measurement Edition 3) 
If my memory serves me right, you could view pages when buying on amazon.com?

The SMM7 costs about £50 or so there is book that goes along with it(this costs extra). Just be aware you will not need to use the SMM7 in Ireland, only in the UK and most of the world.

Jaid


----------



## Mr Burns (23 Aug 2007)

Niceoneted, 
The ARM can be purchased off the SCS (the Society of Chartered Surveyors). They are based in 5 Wilton Place, Dublin 2. Check out www.scs.ie for more info.

I am a QS and have worked in the industry for 7 years. After recieving a Dipolma on a full time basis, I then completed the Degree on a part-time basis (3 years PT).

There is currently a shortage of QS's in the industry, and many employers (both contractors & QS practices) are willing to employ people who are attending the PT course. Most will also cover the fees. It depends on your financial situation as you will be starting as a junior in the organisation.

All the best.


----------



## Jaid79 (23 Aug 2007)

Mr Burns said:


> Niceoneted,
> The ARM can be purchased off the SCS (the Society of Chartered Surveyors). They are based in 5 Wilton Place, Dublin 2. Check out www.scs.ie for more info.
> 
> I am a QS and have worked in the industry for 7 years. After recieving a Dipolma on a full time basis, I then completed the Degree on a part-time basis (3 years PT).
> ...


 
Niceoneted,

It might also be worth your while getting a copy of the RIAI yellow and blue form of contract. The RIAI are in Merrion Square as far as I can remember they cost about 25E or 35E each (think its 25E). 

Jaid


----------



## Jaid79 (23 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> Niceoneted,
> 
> It might also be worth your while getting a copy of the RIAI yellow and blue form of contract. The RIAI are in Merrion Square as far as I can remember they cost about 25E or 35E each (think its 25E).
> 
> Jaid


 
Oh!! they also offer a book that explaines contract terms and case studies etc.. The girl in the book store will tell you which one you need.

This should give you a good insight in to Building contract Law in Ireland.

Jaid


----------



## niceoneted (23 Aug 2007)

Thanks for all the info. Mr Burns I'm in a well paid job atm and will be able to job share and still be on good money so I think I'll try that first. If I find after year one or two (as I think I may get some subject exemptions for those years) that it would be better to move into the industry I will consider it them.


----------



## niceoneted (27 Nov 2007)

Just as an update if anyone is interested, Bolton St DIT are starting the following part time 2 and a half course in January if they get the numbers. It is to allow people who have a degree in a different discipline to transfer into a career as a QS. I'm applying. 
[broken link removed]


----------



## quinno (27 Nov 2007)

I looked at the QS degree years ago - already have a BSc Const Mgnt and chartered with the CIOB. The one gripe I had with Bolton Street is that they would only give 1 years exemption - 5 years onto a degree I thought it was a bit unfair. 

This MSc looks good - it offers and add on if you have a  degree, other than having to virtually start all over aghain. BTW, I qualified as a building surveyor through Reading Uni / College of Estate Management - they offer 2 year post grad diplomas distance learning (for all surveying disciplines - QS, Valuation / GP, Building, etc). I'm now doing my APC with the SCS and hope to sit it spring 2008 - at 36 it's never too late!


----------

